# The Who - Ottawa



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Saw the concert the last night. Wow, was it ever good. Its basically the Quadrophenia album from start to finish with no talking (they play some hits at the end). Its the first time I have seen The Who though I am 47 years old. Growing up I "kinda" liked them but I was more of an 80s hair flare guy. Anyways I had no idea what to expect....Roger Daltry voice was fantastic, and the man, is my idol for aging :0) Pete was still windmilling like the old days and the band was great. The visual were spot on too - made for a great night.

Check out Vintage Trouble too - they were the warm up band - what a singer! In my mind he is a cross between James Brown and Otis Redding.


----------

